
Facebook dumped Messenger from Facebook app,now brings Facebook inside Messenger - tdkl
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2016/06/messenger-makes-it-even-easier-to-start-conversations/
======
showkiller
I wonder if this going to morph into the new platform. Eventually they would
allow third party access like kik.

